# When life deals you lemons,



## Nikon Ron (Dec 7, 2011)

Sorry to have been gone so long but we had a long term illness at home ending with the death of our hero and WW2 marine vet. 
So, I have not spent much time in my shop for quite awhile. I did get the qctp and I still have to drill and tap a new hole in the compound rest to be able to use it. Hopefully that will happen soon so I can post some pics and projects.
I still may take awhile to get to my shop as we are still disposing of my father in-laws possessions and cleaning up the bedroom.
If I don't get back before Christmas I wish everyone a happy one. Thinking of all the vets out there on this Pearl Harbor Day. Thank you for your service to our country!!!!!


----------



## irishwoodsman (Dec 7, 2011)

sorry to hear of your loss, to me a marine never passes but goes to a higher calling our prayers are with you:halo:


----------



## Starlight Tools (Dec 7, 2011)

Ron

Your father-in-law has been promoted, sorry for your loss, but rest assured, you will see him again some day.

Walter


----------



## Bobby Bailey (Dec 7, 2011)

Ron, My prayers are with you and your family. Sorry for your loss.
Semper Fi
Bobby


----------



## HMF (Dec 8, 2011)

Ron,

My condolences for your loss. 

Sometimes a distraction like a hobby can help.  Join us whenever the spirit moves you.

All the best,


Nelson


----------



## nctoxic (Dec 8, 2011)

Ron,
My FIL,  whom I was very close to, passed away about 17 years ago.  I still pick up a tool or something he used occasionally when I'm at my MIL's house.  I have quite a collection now and I think of him every time I use one of them.  
Sorry for your loss.
Tim,,,


----------



## Nikon Ron (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks to all for your kind words. 
When I finish with all of the "honey do's" I will get busy in my shop again. I am really anxious to get this little lathe up and running. 
It has been rather cold here in the Klamath Basin for the last month, in the teens at night. I just happen to have a good heater out there so it won't be a problem. 
I wish you all a happy and holy Christmas. After all, "Jesus IS the reason for the season". Later my friends,


----------



## Tenn (Dec 10, 2011)

Nikon Ron said:


> Thanks to all for your kind words.
> When I finish with all of the "honey do's" I will get busy in my shop again. I am really anxious to get this little lathe up and running.
> It has been rather cold here in the Klamath Basin for the last month, in the teens at night. I just happen to have a good heater out there so it won't be a problem.
> I wish you all a happy and holy Christmas. After all, "Jesus IS the reason for the season". Later my friends,



Yea and Amen My condolences to you also :halo:


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 10, 2011)

Ron, sorry for your loss, but Dad in Law is just in heaven a little ahead of you setting up the shop.  You can thank him when you join him later.  In the meantime a hobby can ease the empty spot and remind you of the good times you spent together.  Have a great day and a really great Christmas with you and yours.  Semper Fi and Hoorah!!
Bob


----------

